#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Χάρης - Θερμομόνωση: πρόγραμμα Θερμομόνωσης σε excel

## Xάρης

Το γνωστό από παλιότερα πρόγραμμα θερμομόνωσης σε excel απέκτησε νέα έκδοση πιο όμορφη, με περισσότερους ορόφους (10), περισσότερους "Τοίχους" (10) και "Ανοίγματα" (10) στις καρτέλες των ορόφων.
Θα το βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

_ Για να λειτουργούν τα κουμπάκια ενεργοποιήστε τις μακροεντολές.
_ Εκτός της αρχικής σελίδας όλες είναι κλειδωμένες χωρίς κωδικό για να προστατευθούν οι τύποι υπολογισμού από αθέλητη διαγραφή.
_ Για τις όποιες παρατηρήσεις σας, λάθη που εντοπίσατε κ.λπ. επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο email: *info@win2.gr*
_ Μπορείτε επίσης να γράψετε εδώ τις όποιες επιθυμίες, παρατηρήσεις σας κ.λπ. Για τα σχόλια όμως που κάνουμε στα downloads δεν υπάρχει ειδοποίηση του χρήστη του Φόρουμ οπότε δεν είναι και η καταλληλότερη μέθοδος επικοινωνίας.

----------


## Civilian

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο Χάρη εύγε, αλλά δεν έχει αλλάξει πλέον ο κανονισμός; Στη σχολή τουλάχιστον από το Πάσχα και μετά τις εργασίες τις κάνανε με τον νέο κανονισμό (νομίζω με το προσχέδιο του νέου κανονισμού). Αντί για το έντυπο 3 που έχεις στο excel σου, πλέον θα υπολογίζουμε θερμικές απώλειες και θερμικά κέρδη του κτιρίου. Σου επισυνάπτω και ένα πρόχειρο αρχείο με τα πινακάκια να τα ρίξεις μια ματιά αν θες.

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστώ *Civilian*.
Προσχέδιο υπήρξε και παλιότερα. Μέχρι να ψηφιστεί νέος νόμος και να δημοσιευθεί σε ΦΕΚ ισχύει ο κανονισμός του 1979.

Βέβαια και εγώ στη σχολή θα ήθελα να μάθω αυτό που θα ρθει στο εγγύς μέλλον και όχι τα του κανονισμού 30 ετών.

Όταν θα έρθει με το καλό ο καινούργιος κανονισμός θα δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει διαθέσιμη στην ενότητα των downloads νέα έκδοση, ver. 2.32, με την οποία διορθώνονται λάθη στα κελιά Ε11~Ε19 του φύλλου "κτήριο" που επισήμανε ο συνάδελφος Γιάννης Αθ. τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ.
Δεν έχει προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις του ΚΕΝΑΚ αλλά μπορεί να είναι ακόμα χρήσιμο για κάποιους.

----------

